# Fresh Water Filler Cap



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Yes I know I should have it on a chain .... but I have lost my water filler cap off my 1999....it is a 544....

Does anyone know if This one will fit...?

Oh and next time I will add a chain to it :lol:


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bob
I have a N&B with the same problem except I am sure someone removed mine. I fitted one from the same source no problems, only you have a different key. Also as a precaution I fitted rim dead locks all round in addition to the standard Hymer locks just in case.
Yes I too felt a twit.
kind regards


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fresh water cap*

When I used my motorhome for the first time in December 2005, I filled the fresh tank at Woolley Edge Services on the M1, and left the filler cap there. It was however, right where I left it the following day, but we had to detour to the opposite carriageway to find it.

Russell


----------

